# Litchfield beans (Bookers)



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I know I know - dont disown me.....

Litchfield coffee beans from Booker cash & carry.

Has anyone here ever managed to get a decent coffee from it? If so what/how etc?

Especially what ratio was used?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

That's my usual, they're acceptable quality commodity beans. But I've never got better than acceptable from them. But they are cheap, and as good (or bad) as regular supermarket beans, and often fresher in normal circumstances. IE when all the usual restaurants etc are buying them by the multi-pack. I have had some bags that were pretty burned, tho Bookers was happy to swap the affected bags out.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

What kind of ratio you use?

I have to grind them soooo fine but then i cant get enough in the basket from the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NewboyUK said:


> What kind of ratio you use?
> 
> I have to grind them soooo fine but then i cant get enough in the basket from the grinder.


 Suggests they are far from fresh


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Well personally I think they are poor beans but have to work with what clients have.

Usually have to grind fine as heck and dose is on the maximum. Sometimes its 'ok' but mostly poor.

Dropping basket size doesnt help much. 20in 60 out is just about ok. 50 out slightly better.

Beans I love to hate


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> Suggests they are far from fresh


 Yeah, that's likely right now. The usual folks who would chew through each delivery are buying far less than normal. So the pallet will be sitting around longer.


----------

